# A good caddy



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

I thought I'd share what I've seen as a good caddy vs a, well, not-so-good caddy. I caddied for 2 years and understand what it means to do the job well.

I've worked at a for-tip and a non-tipping club. In the end it makes no difference.. a poor caddy affects the players round.

good caddy / bad caddy:
1. have your putter ready to hand off / will not keep you waiting, nor give you the wrong putter (once is ok)
2. be ready to rake the trap when you walk out of it (and take your SW too) / be 50 yards away and not have a rake handy
3. tell you the distance to the center of the green (and state that.. e.g. "145 to the center". Then you can figure out the rest (wind, front/back pin, hill, etc) / walk up to you with your bag and just enjoy the scenery
4. Will not move the bag/clubs as you are in your routine / will be cleaning clubs or repositioning the kick stands
5. Will always tend the pin if you need it and/or pull the pin out before the players are ready to putt (preventing waiting) / walk on the players line or assume the person doesn't need it tended
6. Will NOT make positive comments on a shot, since you don't need to hear the opposite on bad ones.
7. Will be in position to give you a read on a putt if you ask for it / stand off the green with the pin waiting for the players to finish
8. Will clean your clib head after you hit and give it back / shove your dirty club back in the bag wearing the grip down
9. Will putt the bags down and assist on the green where needed / again will take his 2 minute break
10. Will mark your off-hit ball with a marker (tree, patch of grass, etc) so you know where to look / wont watch the ball completely and take 2-3 mental notes of where it is
11. Will introduce himself by his first name (if he doesn't have a name tag) on the first tee / addresses you by anything other than "Mr <last name>"
12. Will check the players bag for any missing irons before the start of play / doesn't even know how many clubs you have
13. Will inform his player of any rules infraction of the other player when it happens (will not announce it to the group, let the player do it / notifies his player 2 holes later


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

good tips.


----------



## lefecious (Jul 11, 2007)

I've never used a caddy before. How much are you supposed to tip them (assuming they are a good caddy)?


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

well, my place doesnt alow tipping, but they get $50 per bad for 18 holes.
Most places have a minimum of $35 plus tip. I'd say $45-50 for a poor job, and $60 for well done.

However this can vary from location/region. Please ask the caddy master their for the ranges. (As k what's a good tip, and work down from there)


----------



## mstram (Jul 11, 2007)

blue3715 said:


> ... nor give you the wrong putter (once is ok)


You have more than one putter in your bag ?  

Mike


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

i just really like this post ...lol i had a friend that caddied for me that started eating teddy grahms out of a plastic bag while someone was hitting it was so funny yet so bad .


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Guess it's a moot point for me, since I've never even seen a course or club that offered caddies. Never even heard of one in this area. If there is one it must be far too exclusive for me to even be acquainted with a member, much less actually play it. :dunno:


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

mstram said:


> You have more than one putter in your bag ?
> 
> Mike


sorry, typically a caddy will carry two bags and servce 2 people. Sometimes if the other two-some are riding the caddy will carry all 4 putters. Thus you can be handed the wrong one.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

theres a course called the honors in our town its rated like top 50 ..and there the caddies get at least a 50 $ minimal ...its req of the members


----------

